# 8.0 supported 802.11n mini-PCIe cards?



## FzZzT (Mar 17, 2010)

I just bought a new machine which has a vge(4) adapter (ugh). I want to add a mini-PCIe wi-fi card which is 802.11N capable. I've looked around but the man pages I've read say N isn't supported, and the articles I've found online don't suggest this either. Are there any adapters that work with N? Thanks.


----------

